# Brandungsangeln Nordsee Niederlande



## timstar (26. Juli 2017)

Hallo, 
ich fahre Montag spontan an die Nordsee in die Niederlande. Dort möchte ich brandungsangeln machen.  Ich habe noch keine Erfahrung mit dieser angelei gemacht und freue mich über jeden Tipp.  
Ruten und rollen bekomme ich zur Verfügung gestellt. WelcheS Material/köder benötige ich zusätzlich und welche Fische kann man jetzt im sommer fangen? 
Danke bereits im Vorfeld,
Mfg tim


----------



## Stefan660 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordsee Niederlande*

Am besten gehen zur Zeit Strandkrabben und Touristen...

Als Köder Zee-Pieren oder Zagers.

Wolfsbarsch oder Plattfische beissen auch manchmal, meist sind aber die Krabben schneller und die Haken blank.


----------



## timstar (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordsee Niederlande*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Krabben zu umgehen?


----------



## Ra.T (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordsee Niederlande*

Hallo...,
nein. Die Krabben und Seesterne klauen dir jeden Lebendköder binnen 5 Minuten vom Haken.

Aber manchmal hat man auch Glück und findet eine Stelle die nicht so verseucht ist.

Versuch macht kluch.#6

Mfg
Ralf


----------



## timstar (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordsee Niederlande*

Okay danke für die Antwort, manchmal braucht man auch Glück


----------



## Ra.T (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordsee Niederlande*

Hallo...,
 die Nordsee gehört ja nicht so zu den kleineren Seen.
 Wohin möchtest du denn eigentlich fahren ?
 Gibt's dort in der Gegend einen Angelladen ?
 Erkundige dich im Vorfeld was dort angeboten wird (Onlineshop, Material ?).
 Such nach Fangberichten aus der Gegend von Einheimischen, somit hast du schon mal Anhaltspunkte, wo du angeln könntest.

 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordsee Niederlande*

sommertags ist es oft guenstig, einen zager [also seeringelwurm] an der posenmontage zu fischen sofern es die bedingungen zulassen.

so umgehst du die krabben zuverlaessig und diese art der fischerei ist hochspannend.

funktioniert eher nicht vom strand, aber wenn du haefen, molen, oAe in der naehe hast, dann ist das die im moment imho erfolgversprechendste art der angelei.

viel erfolg jedenfalls.


----------



## timstar (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordsee Niederlande*

Hallo
Ich weiß nur, dass man an der Rezeption die angellizenz bekommen kann. Sonst habe ich leider keine weiteren Informationen bekommen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordsee Niederlande*

das angeln in der nordsee ist frei, du musst also keine lizenz kaufen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordsee Niederlande*



timstar schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich weiß nur, dass man an der Rezeption die angellizenz bekommen kann. Sonst habe ich leider keine weiteren Informationen bekommen


Viel wichtiger wäre auch zu wissen, wo in den Niederlanden du angelst.
Würdest du jetzt von Zeeland und den anderen Regionen naher der Belgischen Grenze sprechen, dann könntest du gut Wolfsbarsch aber auch Haie fangen. 

Grundsätzlich kannst du überall an der Küste mit Plattfischen, Wolfsbarschen und Dorschen rechnen. Wie gut das funktioniert muss man sehen. Wattwurm und Seeringelwürmer aber auch Krabben und Krebsfleisch dürften interessant sein.


----------



## Ra.T (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordsee Niederlande*



timstar schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich weiß nur, dass man an der Rezeption die angellizenz bekommen kann. Sonst habe ich leider keine weiteren Informationen bekommen



Ist es am Grevelinger Meer ?

 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## timstar (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordsee Niederlande*

Hi
Zuiddijk, Hellevoetsluis, Niederlande - dort in der nähe befindet sich unsere Unterkunft


----------



## timstar (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordsee Niederlande*

Das wäre ganz cool wenn man dafür nicht bezahlen müsste. 
Unsere Unterkunft befindet sich in Zuiddijk, Hellevoetsluis, Niederlande und in der nähe würden wir dann gerne irgendwo angeln gehen


----------



## Ra.T (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordsee Niederlande*

Hallo...,

 Het Haringvliet is opgenomen in de landelijkelijst van viswateren en mag je hier *vissen met een geldige VisPas* en de Landelijke & federatieve Lijst.

 Mußt für das Gewässer Schein kaufen, oder ans Meer fahren.

 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## timstar (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordsee Niederlande*

Das Meer ist ja nicht so weit weg,
Welche Fische kann man Haringvliet erwarten? 
Es ist doch direkt an die Nordsee angeschlossen oder nicht?  
Freundliche grüße, tim


----------



## Weißtanne (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Nordsee Niederlande*

Der Haringsvliet hat seit der Eindeichung Süsswasser.Also fängst du dort die üblichen Süsswasserfische.Zum Brandungsangeln ist die Ecke um Stellendam-Ouddorp nicht besonders gut.Da angelst du besser im Europoortgebiet oder der Maasvlakte.Wenn du wirklich vor hast Brandungsangeln zu machen frage die ansässigen Gerätehändler.Avicenter in Oostvorne hat bei mir jedenfalls noch nie daneben gelegen.


----------

